# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Đặc sản Nem Chua Thanh Hóa ngon tuyệt  phục vụ quý khách làm quà, đồ nhậu tết nhâm th

## icawebsoft

Đặc sản Nem Chua Thanh Hóa ngon tuyệt  phục vụ quý khách làm quà, đồ nhậu tết nhâm thin 2012 mời các bạn cùng thưởng thức nào…
Chắc hẳn trong chúng ta, ai cũng đã ít nhất một lần được thưởng thức hương vị món Nem Chua ở khắp mọi miền đất nước như:  Hà Nội, Huế, Bắc Ninh, Quảng Ninh. Dù hương vị món Nem Chua mỗi nơi một khác...Nhưng ấn tượng khó phai vẫn là Nem Chua Xứ Thanh ( nói mộc mạc là Nem Chua Thanh Hoá ). Trước đây Nem Chua Thanh Hoá đơn giản chỉ là vị chua của men và vị ngọt của thịt… Theo thời gian công thức chế biến dần dần được cải thiện, món Nem Chua được thêm vào như: tỏi, ớt, lá ổi , lá đinh lăng…đã làm tăng thêm phần hấp dẫn cho món ăn truyền thống này. Nếu mà có món nem chua Thanh Hóa  với bia, rượu ngồi bên bạn bè nhâm nhi thưởng thức mới thú vị làm sao…
       Trên đây, chúng tôi chỉ giới thiệu sơ qua về Nem Chua.. Nhưng để trải nghiệm cái thú vị của món ăn này, bạn hãy tận tay bóc từng lớp từng lớp lá chuối và … thưởng thức nó nhé. Tất nhiên bạn sẽ không phải về tận Thanh Hoá để thưởng thức nó. Vì . Hiện tại chúng tôi đã có cơ sở “Nem Chua Thanh Hóa” chính thức tại Hà Nội.
 Chúng tôi có 2 mức giá ứng với kiểu dáng của Nem cho bạn lựa chọn:

                   -  Nem Vuông : 2000vnd / 1 chiếc
                   -  Nem Dài      : 2500vnd / 1 chiếc
                   -  Nem cối       : 30.000vnd / 1 chiếc



* Theo yêu cầu thực khách 

( Chú ý các bạn mua nhiều sẽ được giảm giá hoặc tặng kèm bánh gai tứ trụ nhé ) 

Dưới đây  Đặc sản “ Nem Chua Phố Xưa ” chúng tôi xin giới thiệu thêm tới quý khách hàng sản phẩm NEW  >>  “Nem Cối ” phục vụ lễ, tiệc, hội nghị, quà biếu, tiệc gia đình với chất lượng đảm bảo ngon tuyệt cú mèo hehe!
Các bạn xin lưu ý, nem chua cối ( một dạng của nem chua thanh hóa) được làm từ 100% thịt nạc ngon nguyên chấn+ bì + lá đinh lăng + tỏi + ớt nhé :Big Grin:  để đảm bảo các bạn phân biệt được rõ ràng. Ngoài ra cò được gói ủ bằng lá chuối tươi chứ không phải lá chuối giả bằng polime hay giấy bóng đâu. 
Nem loại này thích hợp cho ăn tiệc, hội họp đình đám hoặc làm quà biếu ngày lễ, tết cũng rất tiện.
Nhìn hình thức thì cực cool nha, to hơn nem thường rất nhiều, cũng hình hộp chữ nhật đẹp bắt mắt. Chất lượng thì mỗi cái nem loại này thường thì khoảng hơn 2 lạng cả vỏ.
Còn chần chừ gì nữa nhỉ, chúng mình cùng thưởng thức món ngon đặc sản được cơ  sở nem chua " Phố Xưa" sản xuất từ đất Thanh và đến Hà Nội này làm món quà vặt,hoặc góp vui trong bữa tiệc tùng, bổ sung thêm cho ẩm thực Hà Thành thêm phong phú!

( Có nhiều loại cho các bạn lựa chọn: có tỏi và không có tỏi, có ớt và không ớt, hoặc cả tỏi và ớt… )

        Với chất lượng được đảm bảo về vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm. Nem Chua Thanh Hoá. Đã luôn mang đến cho bạn sự lựa chọn hài lòng.
Các cơ sở   của chúng tôi tại Hà Nội:
Liện hệ với chúng tôi :
Nem chua Phố Xưa
-Tại Thanh Hóa: Cầu Hạc – Tp. Thanh Hóa – Thanh Hóa
Tel: 0372 474 502
-Tại Hà Nội : Cơ sở chính:461 Minh Khai – Hai Bà Trưng – Hà Nội
và các đại lý cửa hàng của Nem chua Phố Xưa – ICAFOOD 
Tel : 0422 432 333
Hotline: 0948 804 838  >>  01667 855 683
Y/M: khangluanpro90
Xem chi tiết tại website:  Nem chua Thanh Hóa | Đặc sản xứ Thanh | Đặc sản Thanh Hóa| Nem chua thanh hoa| Nem chua| Nem chua ngon nhất Thanh Hóa
( Các bạn chú ý khi mua nem nên “ăn thử” để kiểm tra nem chính gốc hay không nhé. Và tất nhiên mua nhiều sẽ được giảm giá nhé ) 
Các bạn vui lòng gọi đặt hàng trước cho chúng tôi trước 1 buổi hoặc 1 ngày nhé ..
( Cái này để đảm bảo hàng luôn tươi, ngon  và chúng tôi có thể giao hàng đúng hẹn)
Chúng tôi nhận ship hàng trong nội thành Hà Nội. Tuỳ vào khoảng cách sẽ có mức phí từ 10k – 20k …..
Chúng tôi nhận gửi hàng qua xe trên Miền Bắc , các bạn có nhu cầu đặt hàng vui lòng liên hệ trước và chuyển khoản cho chúng tôi. Ngay sau khi có SMS của ngân hàng báo có số dư tài khoản chúng tôi sẽ liên lạc lại ngay để xác nhận và gửi hàng theo đúng như lịch hẹn của các bạn. Thông tin tài khoản:
Tên tài khoản:
VŨ VĂN LUÂN
Số tk: 0021000255034
Tại ngân hàng VIETCOMBANK chi nhánh hà nội
(chú ý: khi các bạn chuyển tiền nên kiểm tra lại đúng tên và số tk nhé)
 Mời các bạn click để xem thêm thông tin về: đặc sản thanh hóa, quán nem chua ngon nhất thanh hóa, nem chua, nem chua thanh hóa, ẩm thực xứ  Thanh, du lịch Sầm Sơn,…

Nem chua THANH HÓA_say lòng người.

----------


## icawebsoft

dac san ngon dung ngay tet ne moi cac ban cung thuong thuc nao

----------


## icawebsoft

Đặc sản Nem Chua Thanh Hóa ngon tuyệt  phục vụ quý khách làm quà, đồ nhậu tết nhâm th

----------

